# Cube Erfahrungen



## David828 (16. April 2013)

Hallo Leute, ich hab ein Cube Hanzz aus'm jahr 2012 als das Bike 3 Monate Alt war ist das Schaltwerk abgerissen obwohl ich auf ner geraden Straße gefahren bin gestern ist das gleiche meinem Kleinen Bruder mit dem Bike wieder passiert. Ich habe mir gestern das Cube Two 15 zum Probefahren geliehen und bin gestern damit bissl im Gelände gefahren (keine Sprünge oder Drops) nur ein Paar Wurzel- und Waldwege und danach nachhause und des stand dann nur noch in der Garage heute wollte ich damit in die Schule damit ich das nach der Schule wieder abgeben kann, ich bin aus der Garage gefahren max 10 meter und des Schaltwerk bricht ab. Ich dachte mir: Wollt ihr mich Ver*******?! 

Naja musste ich halt mim Bus Fahren. Bei Cube hat man mir gesagt das ich irgendwo anscheinend mit dem Fahrrad angestoßen bin und dadurch sich das Schaltwerk verbogen hat und das heute wegen "zu hoher Belastung" abgebrochen ist, ich meine das kann schon stimmen aber mit meinem Allmountain Fahrrad und meinem Downhiller bin ich diese Strecke auch schon oft gefahren und diese Fahrräder hatten zusammen nen Wert von 2000 also die Hälfte von dem Two 15.
Das kann doch nicht sein das ich mit meinem alten Downhiller schon so oft gestürzt bin oder das Schaltwerk irgendwo dagegen geknallt ist und das nach einem Jahr nicht kaputt ist das nur 50 gekostet hat und das von Cube 150 kostet und nach einen Tag fahren das Kaputt ist, langsam weiß ich nicht ob ich mir in den Nächsten Jahren noch ein Downhiller oder sonstwas kaufe, ich wollte eins von Cube weil der Sitz von mir aus nur 4km entfernt ist und deshalb muss des Fahrrad nicht extra verschickt werden muss, naja aber wenn ich dann jede paar Monate 150 für ein neues Schaltwerk blechen muss weil des abfliegt dann hab ich auch keine Lust darauf! 

Habt ihr auch schon sowas mit den Cube's gehabt? Und was haben sie bei euch gesagt? Zahlt das meine Haftpflicht oder nicht?

Danke schonmal fürs Lesen  & für die Antworten


----------



## Dagon (16. April 2013)

Ist völlig normal bei Cube. Ich fahre grundsätzlich nur mit Rucksack und Werkzeug, damit ich die permanent abfallen Teile aufsammeln und alle 10 Kilometer mein Fahrrad wieder neu zusammenbauen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## David828 (16. April 2013)

Muss ich dann eigentlich für den Schaden aufkommen wenn es direkt nicht meine Schuld war?


----------



## kubitix (16. April 2013)

Also ich hab ja  mittlerweile über 20.000 Kilometer auf meinen Cube´s, aber ohne Ersatzrahmen fahr ich eigentlich nie los. Mann weiß ja nie was so unterwegs passiert.

Stefan


----------



## HansDampf89 (16. April 2013)

Nur nen Ersatzrahmen Und wwenn was mit  den Anbauteilen ist?


----------



## kubitix (16. April 2013)

HansDampf89 schrieb:


> wenn was mit  den Anbauteilen ist?



naja die sind ja nicht von Kube


----------



## Krondrim (17. April 2013)

David828 schrieb:


> Muss ich dann eigentlich für den Schaden aufkommen wenn es direkt nicht meine Schuld war?


 
Die Frage meinst aber jetzt nicht ernst...?


----------



## pistenbrenner (17. April 2013)

Sorry, es gibt auch zufriedene Cube Fahrer.
Schaltwerke sind mit Sollbruchstellen versehen, um den Rahmen bei auftreten extremer Kräfte zu schützen. Das Schaltwerk bricht ja nicht bei jedem Sturz, hängenbleiben an Wurzeln oder durch hochgezogene Äste, aber es kann dadurch vorgeschädigt werden und dann irgendwann, wenn man´s nicht erwartet gibt´s den Geist auf.


----------



## Friendsofmine (21. April 2013)

Bei Samsung sollen auch Studenten & SchÃ¼ler angeheuert worden sein, um gegen die 'Mitbewerber' schlechte Nachrichten zu posten.

Im Ã¼brigen fahre ich nie ohne HÃ¤nger mit Ersatzteilen von Hof. Und die Nr. zum Anwalt ist auf 1 gespeichert, um Cube im Falle von unregelmÃ¤ssigkeiten- auch Wetter- sofort Druck zu machen. ð


----------



## David828 (21. April 2013)

Ich bin ja net von irgendwem angeheuert worden?! Ich wollte nur nachfragen ob des schon auch jemanden passiert ist gleich 1 Tag nachdem man sich des Bike geholt hat.


----------



## kneeslyder (4. Mai 2013)

Ich schildere kurz meine Erfahrungen mit Cube HPC Elite MTB.

2007 Erstes Bike gekauft war die ersten 18 Monate ohne Zwischenfälle gelaufen dann der Schock : Kurbel tuschierte die Linke Seitenstrebe
Nach entlos vielen Mails und Telefonaten bekam ich dann nach über 4 Monaten einen neuen Rahmen aber nur auf KULANZ obwohl die Garantie noch hätte greifen müssen .Tut nichts zur Sache da ich ja einen Neuen bekam.

Jetzt 2013 war ich höchstens 4000km mit dem neuen Rahmen gefahren (von 2010 bis 03/2013)
und während eines Rennens merkte ich da etwas "lose" sich anfühlt.
Ich hielt an und merkte dass die ganze Kurbel wackelte.Rennen gelaufen

Ich frag mich jetzt wieder oder soll ich sagen :"darf man überhaupt mit Cube HPC Bikes im Terrain fahren"

Werde in Kurze noch ein Video hinzufügen


Hier ist der Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAmv4cZ9NZY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (12. Mai 2013)

Na wenn du einen neuen Rahmen bekommen hast, ist doch alles gut.
Wie du ja selber schreibst ist die Kurbel locker. Ich denke Cube hat dir einen Rahmen geschickt- und du oder ein Händler hat dann alles umgebaut.

Und warum sollte dann Cube schuld sein wenn andere die Kurbel nicht richtig verbauen?
Und wenn du schreibst das das nach 4000km passiert ist, würde ich mich mal selber fragen ....ob es nicht an mir liegen könnte.
Ist nat. schön einfach alles dem Hersteller in die Schuhe zu schieben, auch wenn zu wenig Luft im Reifen ist.


----------



## kneeslyder (12. Mai 2013)

Du musst richtig lesen : Die Kurbel war locker weil das Teil von CUBE nicht richtig oder fehlerhaft eingebaut war.Das ist eindeutig kein Fehler von mir denn ich bin nicht mal gefallen mit dem Bike,keine Steinschläge am Rahmen also nichts was ich durch "Verschleiss" verursacht hätte.
Der Händler wo ich den 2 Rahmen jetzt abgegeben habe sagte selbst der sähe aber noch sehr gut aus....


----------



## skydog73 (12. Mai 2013)

Naja - wie im man im Video deutlich sieht, ist ja nicht einfach nur die Kurbel locker sondern das ganze Innenlager hat nicht mal mehr ansatzweise festen Sitz im Rahmen. 
Da müsste jemand schon grob fahrlässig bei der Montage geschlampt haben, damit das so ausgenudelt ist.
Wie sieht denn das Material um den Lagersitz aus - ist da was gerissen? Also ich würde mich da auf jeden Fall noch mal an den Rahmenhersteller wenden und mal freundlich nachfragen, was da schief läuft .

Wenn ich so was sehe, dann bleib ich auch weiterhin dem Alu treu...

Grüsse aus Bärlin
Matthias


----------



## kneeslyder (12. Mai 2013)

skydog73 schrieb:


> Wenn ich so was sehe, dann bleib ich auch weiterhin dem Alu treu...
> 
> Grüsse aus Bärlin
> Matthias




Ja da hast du sicher Recht denn die 400g Unterschied zum meinem jetzigen Rahmen ziehen dich nicht aus dem Dreck.
Ich wollte das erste Mal zum Alurahmen wechseln aber die von Cube wollten mir keinen Alu anstelle des Carbon's geben
Die wissen wie man Geld verdient....


----------

